# Как/каково это - быть мёртвым?



## TroubleEnglish

В чём разница между *"как"* и *"каково"* в примерах типов следующих:

_*Как/Каково это быть мёртвым?*_
*
Как/Каково это на вкус?
*
_*Как/Каково там?*_

?

Мне почему-то внутри где-то шепчется, что *"как"* описывает образ действия типа:

_*-Как бежать?
-Быстро и незаметно!*_

А *"каково"* описывает ощущения данного:

*-Каково (это) бежать?*
_*-Ну, у тебя колотится сердце, весь организм на пределе, ты сосредоточен и т.д.*_

Поэтому можно ли их совмещать в первых трёх примерах, например:


----------



## GCRaistlin

1. _Как _и _каково_ взаимозаменяемы. Вариант с _как_ имеет разговорный оттенок. Пропущено тире.
2. _Как _и _каково_ взаимозаменяемы. Вариант с _каково_ имеет книжный оттенок.
3. Вариант с _как_ имеет более широкое значение: для ответа на вопрос _каково там? _нужно определиться с субъектом (т. е. каково - кому?).


----------



## Vovan

TroubleEnglish said:


> А *"каково"* описывает ощущения <...>.


В текущем употреблении "каково" (и "каков"), в отличие от "как" (и "какой"), действительно, запрашивает более субъективную (в т.ч. оценочную) характеристику объекта/явления и, как уже было замечено выше (#2), в ряде случаев (особенно с "каков") не является на 100% стилистически нейтральным. Словари, насколько я понимаю, не спешат фиксировать эту данность.

И все же до сих пор возможно спросить: "Каков результат?" Причем в данном случае (речь не субъективном) особого стилистического оттенка я не улавливаю - так вполне могут выразиться самые разные люди в самых разных, в т.ч. весьма неформальных, ситуациях.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> для ответа на вопрос _каково там? _нужно определиться с субъектом (т. е. каково - кому?)


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> до сих пор возможно спросить: "Каков результат?" Причем в данном случае (речь не субъективном) особого стилистического оттенка я не улавливаю


Лёгкий книжный оттенок присутствует. Более нейтрален вариант _Какой результат?_


----------



## TroubleEnglish

GCRaistlin said:


> 1. _Как _и _каково_ взаимозаменяемы. Вариант с _как_ имеет разговорный оттенок. Пропущено тире.
> 2. _Как _и _каково_ взаимозаменяемы. Вариант с _каково_ имеет книжный оттенок.
> 3. Вариант с _как_ имеет более широкое значение: для ответа на вопрос _каково там? _нужно определиться с субъектом (т. е. каково - кому?).


1) Тире пропущено в обоих случаях первого варианта?

_*Как это - быть мёртвым?

Каково это - быть мёртвым?*_


2) Почему во втором примере тире не пропущено? От чего это зависит?

3) Третий пункт не понял. Если опускать книжный(*"каково"*) и разговорный(*"как"*) оттенки, разницу не вижу.

4) Если *"каково"* - *книжный*, то *"как"* и *"какой"* оба *разговорные*?

_*Каков результат? - формально

Какой результат? - неформально
*_
*Как результат? - неформально*

Хотя с *"как"* напрашивается смысл как будто бы

*Как** дела у результата?*

Можно провести аналогию для более чёткого различия:

Фразы при знакомстве/встрече:

_*Каков ты?
*_
*Какой ты?*

Одно и то же, но, как было сказано, с разными оттенками литературности.

*Как ты?*

Здесь уже спрашивается не про черты характера и т.д., а про дела, делишки, деловитости и т.д.


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> Почему во втором примере тире не пропущено? От чего это зависит?


Ну, вообще-то по умолчанию знаки препинания *не* ставятся.



TroubleEnglish said:


> Третий пункт не понял.


_- Я был в Америке. - И как там? _- _Денег много, но тупые.
- Я был в Америке. - И каково там? - Смотря кому: неграм - хорошо, а белым - не очень._



TroubleEnglish said:


> Какой результат? - неформально


Нейтрально.



TroubleEnglish said:


> Хотя с *"как"* напрашивается смысл как будто бы
> 
> *Как** дела у результата?*


Это бессмыслица, поэтому не напрашивается.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

2) 


GCRaistlin said:


> Ну, вообще-то по умолчанию знаки препинания *не* ставятся.


Я про то, что я привёл два предложения

_*Как/Каково это быть мёртвым?*_

*Как/Каково это на вкус?*

Вы ответили, что 


GCRaistlin said:


> 1. _Как _и _каково_ взаимозаменяемы. Вариант с _как_ имеет разговорный оттенок. Пропущено тире.
> 2. _Как _и _каково_ взаимозаменяемы. Вариант с _каково_ имеет книжный оттенок.



Первое я понимаю так, что должен пример выглядеть следующим образом:

*Как*_*/Каково это - быть мёртвым?*_

То есть без разницы, какое из двух слов используется, всё равно должно быть тире. 
Однако насчёт пропущенного тире во втором случае, где идёт выбор между этими же двумя словами, вы ничего не сказали, поэтому делается вывод, что в

_*Как*_*/Каково это на вкус?*

тире не нужно, хотя и в этом примере, и в предыдущем присутствуют эти же "*как*" и *"каково"*. Поэтому я и спросил, от чего это зависит, когда после одних и тех же слов тире должно быть, а когда - нет.

3)


GCRaistlin said:


> _- Я был в Америке. - И как там? _- _Денег много, но тупые.
> - Я был в Америке. - И каково там? - Смотря кому: неграм - хорошо, а белым - не очень._



Неужели в этих двух примерах нельзя местами поменять "*как*" и "*каково*"?

_*- Я был в Америке. - И каково там? *_*- Денег много, но тупые.*
_*- Я был в Америке. - И как там? - Смотря кому: неграм - хорошо, а белым - не очень.*_

Или можно, просто с "*как*" будет разговорно, а с "*каково*" - формально?

4) 


GCRaistlin said:


> Нейтрально.





GCRaistlin said:


> Это бессмыслица, поэтому не напрашивается.


Хорошо, изменим фантик, но начинка не поменяется:

_*Матрёна какова? *_- формально - спрашиваем про характер
_*
Матрёна какая? *_- нейтрально - спрашиваем про характер или "какая именно"?

*Матрёна как? *- разговорно - спрашиваем про её дела?

Верно?


----------



## Şafak

TroubleEnglish said:


> _*Как*_*/Каково это на вкус?*
> 
> тире не нужно, хотя и в этом примере, и в предыдущем присутствуют эти же "*как*" и *"каково"*. Поэтому я и спросил, от чего это зависит, когда после одних и тех же слов тире должно быть, а когда - нет.


Инверсию сделайте. Так яснее будет.

Быть мертвым - это как?   
Это на вкус - как? (бред)


----------



## Şafak

TroubleEnglish said:


> Неужели в этих двух примерах нельзя местами поменять "*как*" и "*каково*"?
> 
> _*- Я был в Америке. - И каково там? *_*- Денег много, но тупые.*
> _*- Я был в Америке. - И как там? - Смотря кому: неграм - хорошо, а белым - не очень.*_
> 
> Или можно, просто с "*как*" будет разговорно, а с "*каково*" - формально?


Для меня "каково" имеет не книжный оттенок, а какой-то деревенский. Я так не говорю.


----------



## Şafak

TroubleEnglish said:


> _*Матрёна какова? *_- формально - спрашиваем про характер
> 
> _*Матрёна какая? *_- нейтрально - спрашиваем про характер или "какая именно"?
> 
> *Матрёна как? *- разговорно - спрашиваем про её дела?


Примеры странные.
*Первое предложение*, может быть из-за моей распущенности, звучит так, вроде бы мы спрашиваем "какова Матрена в сексе".
*Второе предложение* - обычный вопрос в русском языке. Матрена высокая, красивая блондинка с красивыми глазами и заразительным смехом.
*Третье предложение* - как = как поживает (How is she?)


----------



## GCRaistlin

TroubleEnglish said:


> от чего это зависит, когда после одних и тех же слов тире должно быть, а когда - нет.


В 1-м случае тире ставится на том же основании, что в случае _Как это - быть профессором?_ Советую читать и перечитывать Розенталя.



TroubleEnglish said:


> Неужели в этих двух примерах нельзя местами поменять "*как*" и "*каково*"?


Поменять можно, но точность выражения мыслей снизится.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

Şafak said:


> Инверсию сделайте. Так яснее будет.
> 
> Быть мертвым - это как?
> Это на вкус - как? (бред)


А почему в инверсии второго варианта *"как"* стоит в начале?

_*На вкус - это как?*_

Правда здесь уже, скорее, смысл идёт не о том, какой вкус о чего бы то ни было, а о самом понятии "на вкус". Типа иностранец спрашивает:

_*На вкус - это как? Я не знаю такое выражение...*_



Şafak said:


> Для меня "каково" имеет не книжный оттенок, а какой-то деревенский. Я так не говорю.


Типа

*Эй, Лаврентий, Миклуха то уже пошамать настругал, ты бражку сгоношил? Какова?*



Şafak said:


> Примеры странные.
> *Первое предложение*, может быть из-за моей распущенности, звучит так, вроде бы мы спрашиваем "какова Матрена в сексе".
> *Второе предложение* - обычный вопрос в русском языке. Матрена высокая, красивая блондинка с красивыми глазами и заразительным смехом.
> *Третье предложение* - как = как поживает (How is she?)



*Первое предложение*

Ну, почему, что если на работе начальнику советуют одного знакомого, который ищет работу, но его никуда не берут, начальник спрашивает:

_*А что с ним не так? Почему не берут? Каков твой друг? Бухарь? Шаромыга? Фанат Зверева?*_


*Второе предложение

*Либо обычный вопрос относительно характеристики, либо мы имеем в виду какая именно:

*- **Матрёна какая?** - Мёртвая, тухлая, забродившая*

_*- *__*Матрёна какая?*__* - Да та, что уже неделю в подвале лежит*_


*Третье предложение*

Либо *"как поживает"*, либо *"так же как"*:

_*- *__*Матрёна как?*__* - Да как, никак, пропала куда-то. Спасатели хотели начать поиски, но так и не начали.
- Хочу быть как Матрёна. - *__*Матрёна как!?*__* - Она уж в овраге кончила в итоге!*_

Во втором примере немного инверсия, но с акцентом на "Матрёна".


----------



## Şafak

TroubleEnglish said:


> А почему в инверсии второго варианта *"как"* стоит в начале?
> 
> _*На вкус - это как?*_


Чтобы показать абсурдность тире.

_*На вкус - это как? *_Это пробовать языком.

Как это на вкус = вкусно/невкусно.


----------



## TroubleEnglish

Şafak said:


> Чтобы показать абсурдность тире.
> 
> _*На вкус - это как? *_Это пробовать языком.
> 
> Как это на вкус = вкусно/невкусно.


Нет, вы не поняли пример. Спрашивается не о вкусе, а о значении русской фразы "на вкус". Приезжает американец и слышит это, недоумевает, переспрашивает по-русски:

_*Это как - на вкус?*_

Скажи он без тире, было бы вложено подразумевание того, будто он спрашивает о самом вкусе, как это нечто чувствуется языком, а он интересуется значением такого фразеологизма или как его назвать - на вкус.


----------



## Şafak

TroubleEnglish said:


> Скажи он без тире,


Все было понятно.

Американец скажет без тире, так как тиры мы не произносим.



TroubleEnglish said:


> Нет, вы не поняли пример. Спрашивается не о вкусе, а о значении русской фразы "на вкус". Приезжает американец и слышит это, недоумевает, переспрашивает по-русски:
> 
> _*Это как - на вкус?*_


Ну а в чем разница? Тире указывает на то, что будет пояснение. Даётся дефиниция.

тут ошибиться нереально, так как всегда есть контекст. В турецком языке одно и то же слово можно означать абсолютно разные вещи. В вашем любимом английском такое тоже встречается. Чтобы разграничить значения, у нас есть контекст. Предложения не существуют в вакууме.


----------

